# A8 Longevity



## Red00GTI (May 4, 2000)

I am thinking about buying a uesd A8. I wanted a new A4 Avant but my money tree got chopped down and I was looking at used cars and noticed you get alot of bang for the buck with a used 1997-1999 A8. Problem is all the ones I saw were over 75k miles. Once my Dodge Neon hit 75k miles it basically fell apart. I realize an A8 is probably built better than a Dodge Neon but how do they hold up? Does the quattro system get buggy, do the tie rods wear out, does the 4.2 V8 start getting blowby, you know the expensive to repair crap? Or are they built pretty tuff?


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: A8 Longevity (Red00GTI)*

From what I have heard, they hold up well when taken care of. The main thing to remember is that these were very expensive cars when they came out, and can be very expensive to fix, especially body damage. I've heard only a handfull of places in the US can fix the aluminum panels and frame if damaged. I would imagine that the 4.2l would last good, especially in the A8; not many people beat 2 ton luxury cars...


----------



## NeuDay (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: A8 Longevity (blkaudicq)*

I hear early models had an auto tranny issue


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: A8 Longevity (Red00GTI)*

Try audifans.com a guy on the v8 list there [paul waterloo] has one and seems to know quite a bit about em. I think he even has a list of things to look for before you purchase. The all aluminum thing does make them somewhat of a pain for repairs. This guy Paul also rents the tools to do the timing belt job. The 4.2 should last for at least double the neons mileage if you ask me. The key is knowing where to go to make the parts less expensive.


----------



## BahnFIRE (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: A8 Longevity (audinut!$)*

my dad has a 98 A8 with 116,000 miles on it. Other than routine maintenence like timing belt, oil changes, etc, he's has zero problems.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: A8 Longevity (BahnFIRE)*

Just as a warning, simple maintenance items are VERY expensive for this car, make sure all the maintenance is up to date or you'll spend BIG $$ getting it done. A few examples: timing bests/tensioners/waterpump = $1,200, sparkplug wires = $1000 (just for the wires, not including new plugs or labor), Oh, be SURE the timing belt was done, not only is it expensive to do, but if it bearks you are looking at a minimum of $3,000 in repairs (and that's if YOU do the labor)...


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: A8 Longevity (duandcc)*

Though i agree the t-belt is very important to change if you are mechanically inclined I bet you could get the parts for under $500, and the guy i mentioned above will rent you all the special tools needed for $100. If you really love Audi's then don't be scared.


----------



## Audi-VW kid (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: A8 Longevity (Red00GTI)*

Red,
First off, any Audi Quattro is a great investment. My first Quattro was a 1986 4000 CSQ. I retired it at 260,000 after 9+ years of use. The transmission (quattro) never had any problems. I owned it while in college and I really beat the crap out of it when it snowed. Because of my abuse, I needed to replace all four CV joints. Back then, it was $300 (including labor) for each wheel. Seriously though, the engine and transmission in this car was rock-solid.
I now own a 2001 A6 Avant. It is a perfect sized car for a 29 year-old with kids on the way. I originally wanted a 2001 S4 Avant but it was just too small in the back seat.
If you have some reservations about a A8, I would recommend a A6 (2.8). You can get a great deal on one for $12-$18K. The 2.8 is a great engine for someone who wants to keep their Audi for 150,000+ miles.
email me with further questions or to request pix: [email protected]
Good luck!!



[Modified by Audi-VW kid, 2:25 PM 12-23-2002]


----------



## Red00GTI (May 4, 2000)

*Re: A8 Longevity (Audi-VW kid)*

Thanks for the info guys. An A6 or an A4 2.8 is looking like a better buy once you factor in high milage maintanence items.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: A8 Longevity (Red00GTI)*

But A8s are sooo sexy.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: A8 Longevity (sirhc)*

Older 4ks, 5ks, 200s, 90s etc are making it to 250K + with little effort. A A8 should be able to clock away 300k with no problem.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: A8 Longevity (blkaudicq)*

Actually, Honda already took care of the aluminum repair problems when they released the NSX. They certified shops around the country that would be able to repair and work with all the aluminum bits. Also, Range Rover Discovery's have aluminum skin. 
That's not to say it's _easy_ or cheap to get it repaired. I just wouldn't use that as a reason to stay away from one.


----------



## VTRally (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: A8 Longevity (Diamond Dave)*

The only reason I can think of not to get an A8 is the S8


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: A8 Longevity (Diamond Dave)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, Honda already took care of the aluminum repair problems when they released the NSX. They certified shops around the country that would be able to repair and work with all the aluminum bits. Also, Range Rover Discovery's have aluminum skin. 
That's not to say it's _easy_ or cheap to get it repaired. I just wouldn't use that as a reason to stay away from one.[HR][/HR]​Straigtening/ reparing the frame is the main concern, not nessisarily the panels themselves. NSX and the A8 are the first cars with full Aluminum frames.


----------

